# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Information ose keshilla

## BSCD

Mirembrema miq.
Sa e arritur/ ose e pa arritur eshte te besh nje fillim te ri ne NY??
Dhe duke thene te ri nga zeroja.. 
Faleminderit

----------

